# Bachmann ez track turnouts



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

I have the digitrax super empire builder, I'm using gray nickel silver ez track. My turnouts are the type with the slide push button switches. Can I power my turnouts with a 16v ac power unit? I'm thinking the current will only go to the switch an not the track... I do not want to damage a dcc locomotive though.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

You sure can, I did mine that way, no problems.


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks BK, I got them all hooked up working fine. Makes things so much easyier now!!


----------

